# UPDATE: Which Linux flavor are you currently running?



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2013)

If you are running with multiple flavors please choose the one you feel you use the most and are the most comfortable working with in a production environment.


----------



## v12dock (Jun 4, 2013)

Long time user of debian, I have tired centos and fedora. I always end up back on debian


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Ubuntu and it's what I have to work with the most. I like Debian as well, but I don't use it nearly as often.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a Opensuse user, but i would like to use Debian... :-\


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 4, 2013)

I mainly use W7 for studies and gaming, but if I use Linux it currently is mainly in order to, let's say, "figure certain things out". Hence Gentoo, especially since summer has started I got the time for that, lol.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 4, 2013)

Started with Ubuntu, because it was said to be easy to use.

These days I don't fiddle enough with Linux to bother trying others.

(Damn incompatibility of Linux and my A75 Bclk overclock. :S)


----------



## Abe504 (Jun 5, 2013)

Currently using ubuntu. Linux Mint is second when i want the straight forward experience but something about Unity i just like.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 5, 2013)

I typically use Ubuntu and/or Debian on machines for running game servers or personally for distributed computing on older ones that only use the CPU. Both seem to be fairly easy to use and stable.


----------



## Naito (Jun 5, 2013)

Any flavour of Mint without KDE. Mint Cinnamon at the moment.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 5, 2013)

I use Mageia 3...


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 5, 2013)

vote for Mint


----------



## Melvis (Jun 5, 2013)

Debian is what ill be running next, but I have run ubuntu and Mint also in the past.


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 5, 2013)

Ubuntu because is pretty easy in use and has best support, i mean, most of instructions etc you can find over internet are for ubuntu.


----------



## Perra (Jun 5, 2013)

Arch all the way!


----------



## btarunr (Jun 5, 2013)

Android 

On my SGS4.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2013)

not surprisingly mint and ubuntu have almost double the votes of all the others combined.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea, I figured those two would be the popular ones, but It's great to see the others being used as well. "Olivia" (_Mint - 15_) looks good.  I was hoping to see someone using RedHat.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I figured those two would be the popular ones, but It's great to see the others being used as well. "Olivia" (_Mint - 15_) looks good.  I was hoping to see someone using RedHat.



I use RedHat at work but didn't choose it only because CentOS is free.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am currently on a horribly ræped Ubuntu installation. As soon as it fails I will either: install Mint OR install Gentoo [no memetic joke intended].
I install Mint on various other computers I use and to my relatives (I converted a lot of people to the way of the *nix, lol. They often thank me for showing *nix to them.). 




agent00skid said:


> (Damn incompatibility of Linux and my A75 Bclk overclock. :S)


Whaddya mean?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 6, 2013)

I am running ubuntu right now.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 6, 2013)

Currently have on my desktop Fedora and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS along with Win 7. Really liking Ubuntu and configured it quite a bit for my use. Also i like that Steam is supported as well. 
Ive been meaning to mess with the other distros on the list but i barely have time to do so. Ugh


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2013)

I ran Mint for a while and ended up going back to Windows 8. Linux IMO has a LONG way to go before its user friendly enough for Joe Sixpack. However I hope it does some day. It was cool to mess with.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 6, 2013)

This is not a thread to discuss why you do or don't like Linux or Windows. The next time I come in here, and have to clean this thread I'll give out infractions. Have a nice day!


----------



## Baum (Jun 6, 2013)

Ubuntu on my netbook, it's still 11 and not version 12 i think.

the main problem back then was suse linux always srew everything p with updates by breaking old stuff ^^


----------



## theeldest (Jun 13, 2013)

Work is all Red Hat or Oracle Linux but my media center / file server at home is Ubuntu (for now)


----------



## jgunning (Jun 14, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I ran Mint for a while and ended up going back to Windows 8. Linux IMO has a LONG way to go before its user friendly enough for Joe Sixpack. However I hope it does some day. It was cool to mess with.



I have used mint and Ubuntu, both very good systems but I agree with themailman..Linux has some work to do

J


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 14, 2013)

The kernel (Linux) is fine. The "weakness" (if any) is in other system components being part of a Linux based OS. The user does not touch the kernel, so why on earth should the kernel be user friendly?

*But let us start a new thread about that*. I will do so at about 8 pm CET.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 14, 2013)

Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean)


----------



## redeye (Jun 14, 2013)

mythbuntu 12.04.2 LTS ... i32120, 4GB ram, gtx660, fractal node304, hdhomerun 3x, 3TB av-gp, 2TB red, 2TB seagate, seasonic x400.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 14, 2013)

I kinda like puppy linux and its relatives.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> The kernel (Linux) is fine. The "weakness" (if any) is in other system components being part of a Linux based OS. The user does not touch the kernel, so why on earth should the kernel be user friendly?
> 
> *But let us start a new thread about that*. I will do so at about 8 pm CET.



Here is the link: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2922372#post2922372


----------



## Melvis (Jun 15, 2013)

I change my mind, I tried Debian 7 and I didn't like it. Was to much like a mac.

Linux Mint 15


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 15, 2013)

I am using Ubuntu 13.04 and it is just great with Cinnamon.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 15, 2013)

Melvis said:


> I change my mind, I tried Debian 7 and I didn't like it. Was to much like a mac.
> 
> Linux Mint 15



Last time I checked, Debian gave a choice in what desktop environment one wishes. But maybe they changed that.


----------



## sanadanosa (Jul 20, 2013)

I love ubuntu but I hate unity, so I use mint


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 20, 2013)

sanadanosa said:


> I love ubuntu but I hate unity, so I use mint



It is possible to use Ubuntu and not use Unity.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 20, 2013)

actually for now mint got my attention


----------



## techtard (Jul 20, 2013)

Just installed Xubuntu 13.04 onto my Steambox. I heard that the *buntus run Steam games slightly faster than other distros. Had a usb drive lying around with this as a testing drive, figured might as well give it a go.

DOTA 2 is runnig great with the latest nVidia proprietary drivers.

EDIT
Just realized that I still had my old PCI soundcard installed in the machine, and it was providing sound. It was an X-FI Fatal1ty. Last time I ran that card in linux, it just wouldn't work. Tried on and off between '06-2010. 
The funny thing is it runs better under Linux than it did under Win 7. Nice to see that Creative cards finally work.
Might have just wasted $20 buying a Xonar DG for Linux.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 20, 2013)

Running Mint in a couple of crunchers.

I find Mint superior for just one reason: "Open as Administrator" drop down menu.  I had such a hard time editing system files on Ubuntu


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 3, 2013)

currently testing Ultimate edition 3.5 x64 (based on Kubuntu 12.04) for the 3rd rig i made (i cant activate any of my 7 license without phone and my mobile is locked to incoming call only  not the only reason tho ... i wanted to test that distro too  )

otherwise i run Ubuntu 13.04 RR for steam (allways on the 3rd rig) for fun since i have more than enough licenses for M$ i like to have a Linux rig to change sometime...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> It is possible to use Ubuntu and not use Unity.



Yes, just apt-get cinnamon and use it or Gnome.


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes, just apt-get cinnamon and use it or Gnome.



I generally get Xubuntu instead. Lubuntu is slow in ways it should be slow. Which is a universal problem with anything Ubuntu. This is on slower machines, I can't say I've tried them on fast machines (not since like version 6.xx).

Anyway on the netbook I'm battling with Slitaz, want to get the wifi going. Thinking about just replacing the card.


----------



## torgoth (Aug 6, 2013)

Running mint on my netbook since I bought it. want to try debian on desktop


----------



## Arjai (Aug 6, 2013)

I started my Linux learning curve on Lisa-Mint. Still have it on one of my crunchers, currently in storage. I then received a present, and it had Ubuntu 10.whatever. Played around with that for a few days but then it went into storage, too. 

I currently carry around my Asus Ultrabook with Win8. Yea, I know...too lazy/busy to change it.


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 6, 2013)

On the moment I use opensuse for a school project. simple ftp and http server and stuff  but for normal use i would go with Linux mint, since its kinda like windows and i like the look and feel.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (Aug 27, 2013)

Manjaro/Arch. I really hate Ubuntu, and Canonical for becoming more and more distant from there community, and making dumb decisions. They don't know how to maintain there own OS.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 27, 2013)

I need to try Mint on a vm. My main distro at present is CentOS as I work IT and am tying up my skills ante.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2013)

Using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to crunch with on an i7-930 rig. Seems to be running just fine


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 28, 2013)

Currently running Ubuntu 12.04 in a dual boot on my laptop, and I have used Fedora in the past.  I like both, but I'd also like to toy around with different distros and I'll likely use Mint next.

Also, I prefer to use Ubuntu for general effing around on my laptop, when I feel like playing a non-linux supported game I hop into Windows.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm running FreeBSD (Free Blue Screen of Death, aka Windows).


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 28, 2013)

For those of us who develop on *nix, CoreOS sounds like a nice bare-bone *nix for people looking to build deploy some SAAS (software as a service) applications.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 28, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> I'm running FreeBSD (Free Blue Screen of Death, aka Windows).



A BSOD is a *feature* of Windows, just like the Kernel Panic and Kernel Oops of Linux/BSD/OS X.

BTW, BSD is not Linux.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 29, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> A BSOD is a feature of Windows



An awesome feature that is


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 29, 2013)

The problem is the frequency. Getting a BSOD is easy. Very easy (how many of us have had a BSOD by _doing absolutely nothing_? I bet most of us had such a thing).
Meanwhile, Kernel Panics? I've seen four through my entire life. Three of those were artificially induced by me - only one of those was a real Kernel Panic. And that one was Nvidia's fault.
How about Kernel oopses? Seen 5. 4 of those in the five days. Due to a bug in [You've guessed it!] Nvidia's driver code. The remaining one? Idon'trememberlol.

While the frequency I see BSODs is far much greather. Despite the fact I only boot into windows, like, once a month for a day or so.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had kernel panics in *nix, mostly because of problem drivers, but occasionally you'll have buggy software (other than drivers) that can cause it. I've seen the OS X kernel panic for while doing nothing, but those instances are very rare (but they do happen, usually after over a week and a lot of up-time and constant sleep-wake up cycles.).


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I've seen the OS X kernel panic for while doing nothing, but those instances are very rare (but they do happen, usually after over a week and a lot of up-time and constant sleep-wake up cycles.).



OS X is a dirty traitor to the *nix. Don't bring it up.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 29, 2013)

Vinska said:


> OS X is a dirty traitor to the *nix. Don't bring it up.



Bullshit. OS X is more like Unix than any distro of Linux is.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2013)

OS X is a fabulous OS. It still maintains a lot of the core code of early BSD. The only people who bad mouth OS X are young gamers and older nerds who can't stand the thought of Grandma being able to use a computer because the OS is so slick even her glaucoma ridden eyes can see and understand the interface.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (Aug 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> The problem is the frequency. Getting a BSOD is easy. Very easy (how many of us have had a BSOD by _doing absolutely nothing_? I bet most of us had such a thing).
> Meanwhile, Kernel Panics? I've seen four through my entire life. Three of those were artificially induced by me - only one of those was a real Kernel Panic. And that one was Nvidia's fault.
> How about Kernel oopses? Seen 5. 4 of those in the five days. Due to a bug in [You've guessed it!] Nvidia's driver code. The remaining one? Idon'trememberlol.
> 
> While the frequency I see BSODs is far much greather. Despite the fact I only boot into windows, like, once a month for a day or so.



I actually say quite a few kernel panics when I was using Ubuntu, and mint. But none so far using Manjaro.

And BSoD oh god, way too many of those.



Easy Rhino said:


> OS X is a fabulous OS. It still maintains a lot of the core code of early BSD. The only people who bad mouth OS X are young gamers and older nerds who can't stand the thought of Grandma being able to use a computer because the OS is so slick even her glaucoma ridden eyes can see and understand the interface.



I don't hate OS x, but I do hate Apple's guts, hope they go into bankruptcy!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2013)

On the rare occasion that I actually have it installed, I use Fedora.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> OS X is a fabulous OS. It still maintains a lot of the core code of early BSD. The only people who bad mouth OS X are young gamers and older nerds who can't stand the thought of Grandma being able to use a computer because the OS is so slick even her glaucoma ridden eyes can see and understand the interface.



I simply hate Apple to the extreme, which also makes me hate most of their products. *shrug*


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I simply hate Apple to the extreme, which also makes me hate most of their products. *shrug*



pretty much what i think of "hey you pay premium for a opensource based os in a wooowww designed gear, how about 5time the price of the same hardware pc based or phone"

to stay on topic actually i run, 

Angstrom Linux... yep Beaglebone Black ... (still i think i will switch to another distro, i dont like the choice from beagleboard.org) 

also: Kernel panic? i've seen not many of them, BSOD? hardly seen some since i started with Win3.1 till now (except with heavy OC fiddling xD) i got more BSOD (Black screen of doom not Blue screen of death) recently, due to my Club3D HD7870

you know the sentence: "Mac/WinPc/LinuxPc 92.86% of the bug are comming from the Chair-Keyboard interfacing... wether it be user side or developer side..."



Easy Rhino said:


> OS X is a fabulous OS. It still maintains a lot of the core code of early BSD. The only people who bad mouth OS X are young gamers and older nerds who can't stand the thought of Grandma being able to use a computer because the OS is so slick even her glaucoma ridden eyes can see and understand the interface.



my mom and my dad have 2 iPad (1 and 4) and a iPad mini they are just fine for them, still for PC my mom can handle a Win7 netbook but when i gave here a MacBook Air for "harmonizing" with the Pad they have she said "oh gosh its too different shortcut are illogical, the interface is annoying and the price? you really had to pay 3time the price of a pc with the same specs for having "that?" " well she's not technically a Grandma despite her having 4 grand children (from my sister ) and she is only 63yrs

in not a old nerd or a young gamer i dont badmouth apple product i badmouth their price policy and proprietary policy


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 30, 2013)

I like Elementary OS; it's clean, fast and incredibly simple. Looking forward to it maturing.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I simply hate Apple to the extreme, which also makes me hate most of their products. *shrug*



That's like saying "I hate a person on TPU, so I hate TPU as a whole." 



GreiverBlade said:


> in not a old nerd or a young gamer i dont badmouth apple product i badmouth their price policy and proprietary policy



Which has very little to do with how nice of an OS that OS X is. I never I said agreed with Apple's business practices. 



InnocentCriminal said:


> I like Elementary OS; it's clean, fast and incredibly simple. Looking forward to it maturing.



What's special about it? I just went to the website and read up on it a bit and it sounds like any other start-up linux distro. Nothing caught my eye that really sets it apart from anything else. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> What's special about it? I just went to the website and read up on it a bit and it sounds like any other start-up linux distro. Nothing caught my eye that really sets it apart from anything else. Maybe I'm missing something?



Don't know if there is anything special about it [yet] but I like the simplicity of it. I'm a Linux novice so I'm just dickin' around with it on an old rig I have lying around at work.

I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 3, 2013)

I would choose two if it was an option. I mainly deal with Cent/Redhat but I liked messing with Debian.


----------



## Snipe343 (Sep 3, 2013)

I really like this one. It's based off of Kubuntu, or so it says...

http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 3, 2013)

Snipe343 said:


> I really like this one. It's based off of Kubuntu, or so it says...
> 
> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/



If you hit the wrong button does Miley start twerking?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm running ubuntu at home and most of my work machines are centos as we use redhat in our production environment.


----------



## sunweb (Sep 14, 2013)

Ubuntu with KDE environment at home(where i sometimes work) and Debian at work.
I plan to move on Gentoo on my next upgrade(which is not too soon though), install strictly what i need without strange dependencies.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 14, 2013)

Also Gentoo can have some dependancy hell if you do not optimally use the so-called USE-flags. Usually it is more suited to developers or people who wish to learn computer stuff than to people who just want to use it. Just saying.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2013)

first time Linux user here  running Ubuntu 13.10


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 18, 2013)

Running Mint "nadia". I've tried alot of times ubuntu but always went back to Mint..... I know Mint is just another based on ubuntu... and ubuntu is debian based distro...

But Mint has been better for me...

At most times now.... Mint is more popular now than ubuntu...

http://distrowatch.com/

Open suse is also ok but Mint is the best for me ^_^


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2013)

Slitaz is at the bottom.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 18, 2013)

Gnome Ubuntu 13.04 has been working fairly well for me. We'll see how 13.10 does.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 18, 2013)

night.fox said:


> Running Mint "nadia". I've tried alot of times ubuntu but always went back to Mint..... I know Mint is just another based on ubuntu... and ubuntu is debian based distro...
> 
> But Mint has been better for me...
> 
> ...



You can cut out Ubuntu by getting LMDE. I've never tried it, but the option is there.


----------



## WaroDaBeast (Oct 19, 2013)

JoeyJoeJoe said:


> Manjaro/Arch. I really hate Ubuntu, and Canonical for becoming more and more distant from there community, and making dumb decisions. They don't know how to maintain there own OS.



Manjaro user here as well!

Started using Linux with Ubuntu, as is it the case for most people. That said, Ubuntu (along with several other distributions) decided not to include non-PAE kernels since... version 12.04, I think.

Switched to Fuduntu for some time, but that distro has ceased to exist. So I came across Manjaro, and I've been satisfied so far.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2013)

Snipe343 said:


> I really like this one. It's based off of Kubuntu, or so it says...
> 
> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/



Someone should do a proper review on that btw.


----------



## Veeshush (Oct 24, 2013)

I started out with Ubuntu (like a lot of people) and moved to Fedora. Then Gnome 3 came out and I couldn't stomach it. Luckily though, you can install Cinnamon with Fedora.


```
su yum install cinnamon
```

Really love Cinnamon! 

But Fedora itself does everything I need it to, so I stuck with it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 18, 2013)

slackware anyone? does anyone here use slackware?


----------



## qubit (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm running Windows, because the Linux people refuse to copy its best feature, Product Activation.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 18, 2013)

qubit said:


> I'm running Windows, because the Linux people refuse to copy its best feature, Product Activation.





Spoiler


----------



## qubit (Nov 18, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img812/2381/sl63.jpg



It's just a bit of sarcastic humour my friend. Tell me what user likes product activation DRM!


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ubuntu here at work, laptop at home is also Ubuntu.


----------



## Zurrie (Nov 21, 2013)

CentOS, but im considering learn Debian more and more...just need spare my time to read about how it works on "repositories Debian structure"


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 8, 2013)

Mint is my new favorite! 
After being really disappointed by Ubuntu with its new interface i had to switch the distro.
First I considered KUbuntu(but I am not a big fan of KDE)... and then I decided to check out Mint with Cinnamon environment.
Now I love it and will *never ever* go back to Ubuntu.

Back in a day i had a premium subscription to Mandriva. That's one nice linux distribution too, but today it is very commercialized.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 9, 2013)

Xubuntu 12.10.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

Got a Raspberry Pi through the post to work last week, running Wheezy, and compiled Doom, Duke Nukem and Quake III so far for the fun of it, got to work on some overclocks and various libraries. Going to see what other magic I can do with it one i put a VGA heatsink on the main chips! Running Magaia 4 on all my other virtual machines


----------



## Frick (Dec 12, 2013)

Mint on the laptop in sig because I had it on a usb stick. I like it, it's very Windowsy.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 18, 2013)

I went back to arch after fooling around with the new ubuntu/xubuntu, mint and fedora. There's just something magic about the neatness of arch.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 19, 2013)

That is nice and all, but your avvy is sooo wrong!


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, kitties usually like being loved by their owners. That cat looks disturbed.

Anyways, I want to try korora, mint and netrunner when I get the chance.
I'm also going to install puppy on my netbook eventually.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 24, 2013)

Veeshush said:


> I started out with Ubuntu (like a lot of people) and moved to Fedora. Then Gnome 3 came out and I couldn't stomach it. Luckily though, you can install Cinnamon with Fedora.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I have tried Fedora before, its KDE based right? anyway if you love Cinnamon, I think you should give a shot to Linux mint Cinnamon. Linuxmint is better, more refined than ubuntu (my personal opinion). 

Cinnamon is at early stage but it is developing quickly.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2013)

night.fox said:


> I have tried Fedora before, its KDE based right? anyway if you love Cinnamon, I think you should give a shot to Linux mint Cinnamon. Linuxmint is better, more refined than ubuntu (my personal opinion).
> 
> Cinnamon is at early stage but it is developing quickly.


You can install Cinnamon on Ubuntu.
http://askubuntu.com/questions/292394/how-to-completely-remove-unity-and-replace-it-with-cinnamon


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 24, 2013)

I find Cinnamon to be quite bad and as much as I tried, Mate completely blows Cinnamon away.
So, I can't understand why people keep praising Cinnamon that much everywhere...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I find Cinnamon to be quite bad and as much as I tried, Mate completely blows Cinnamon away.
> So, I can't understand why people keep praising Cinnamon that much everywhere...



Right?! Everyone should be using i3.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 24, 2013)

BackTrack 5 R3 and HP-UX 11 (at work)


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 26, 2013)

Just got my old machine up and running. 
Tried to install Porteus on it, but it seems like it's not really fun.
Pros:

Fast boot time, even on older machines(Currently running AMD Sempron 2400+/512MB RAM/Radeon 9600)
Small distribution size(290MB for i486 version w/ LXDE)
Tolerable interface with lots of room for expansion
Ability to run it in copy2ram mode, which gives the advantage of running it a lot faster on machines with 2GB+ of RAM
You can select the distribution with proprietary or opensource VGA drivers when downloading the ISO(no ned to manually install it)
Cons:

Not true permanent installation. It just runs it live off your HDD(needs a lot of tweaking to make it work the way it should)
Constant problems with updating packages(hangs or cycles during installation)
Dependency issues, due to smallness of the distro(system runs the bare minimum, so if you want to install something, be ready to download another 20-30 packages)
Sound issues (device found, drivers installed, but still no sound)
Good distro, if you are running it Live off the USB stick, but i'd like something a bit more permanent and flexible.


----------



## Frick (Jan 14, 2014)

That's what I'm doing right now.

Seriously thought, thinking about installing Gentoo on something. It was a while ago.


----------



## sidzen (Jan 15, 2014)

INTRO -- A GNU/Linux user since July 2009.

Currently using Mint-15-xfce installed on girlfriend's PC.  I got to the present distro by way of Jaunty Jackalope, PCLOS-lxde, Zenwalk, antiX, Debian, Salix, Scientific, and others.  My most recent interests include Slackware and FreeBSD -- because they are the most UNIX-like and I do not agree with the directions 'buntus and RH have taken.  

Freedom is what it is all about.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 9, 2014)

Switched my backup rig from Porteus to Fedora 20.1. Superb performance and lots of fun things included.
I'm currently using it to learn some C programming, but since my main field of interest is OpenMP (Desktop has Sempron 2500+), 
I have to do some coding on my laptop...
Also got a VM running minibian with PMA and FTP servers. Network connection is tunneled through virtual Tap-NIC.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 9, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> Superb performance and lots of fun things included.


Change it to XFCE and that performance will increase even more... or better yet, disable window manager permanently (more RAM for you).


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 9, 2014)

i stopped using unbutu when start button of gnome2 was removed...
linux is not the free software that some are always "advertising" :
 first of all the kernel "always made by linus torvald [ alone...]"  , he looks like the queen of england after so many years and with so few users despite it is free . 
 second of all : who is trying to do some operating system with that "free codes" : google and steam ...that are owned by some fresh and young billionaires ...
they just try to grab as much $ as "Bilou" [Gates] and his M$ friends....

http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp

the thing that laws should do , is to oblige cards maker to give some windows and linux drivers . that would help to get some good os and choice to use linux .


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 9, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> i stopped using unbutu when start button of gnome2 was removed...
> linux is not the free software that some are always "advertising" :
> first of all the kernel "always made by linus torvald [ alone...]"  , he looks like the queen of england after so many years and with so few users despite it is free .
> second of all : who is trying to do some operating system with that "free codes" : google and steam ...that are owned by some fresh and young billionaires ...
> ...


Well, Linux kernel was initially created by Torvalds, but it's been 23 years since the initial development, and hundreds (if not thousands) of programmers have joined forces in order to make all the components necessary for fully operational kernel. Many of it's basic components were ported from Unix and were actually created way before Linuses time. ATM Linus Torvalds only represents the idea of independent development, but in fact does not participate directly in it.

As for statistics, it does not include millions of devices running Android(which is Linux based), so technically it is in majority now.
Plus all the numbers are acquired by W3Schools directly, so basically it doesn't mean anything.


			
				W3Schools said:
			
		

> You cannot - as a web developer - rely ONLY on statistics. Statistics can be misleading.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 9, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Change it to XFCE and that performance will increase even more... or better yet, disable window manager permanently (more RAM for you).


Thx. I was thinking more like LXDE (i like it very much), but it runs fine even like it is right now, except when several users are logged in different terminals.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 9, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> I was thinking more like LXDE (i like it very much)


From my experience LXDE contains many bugs. Don't know if they fixed...

MATE is another good alternative.


----------



## Pehla (Feb 9, 2014)

i experiment with several distros but sparky got something that keep me on it..
its great looking out of the box..,and realy snappy!!
i actualy use it on legacy hardware...,and it outperform anything i try...
give it a shot!!


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm using MATE right now. LXDE so far didn't give me any problems. I have used it on the same rig with Porteus and right now i have a VM, that emulates Raspberry Pi environment, running naked minibian and raspbian with LXDE.


----------



## jeepdriver (Feb 13, 2014)

Ultimate Edition 3.4


----------



## fisheater (Feb 13, 2014)

_*antiX-13.2_x64-full*_
Why? It's debian and quicker than hell (15 sec from PowerOn to Login)!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 13, 2014)

fisheater said:


> _*antiX-13.2_x64-full*_
> Why? It's debian and quicker than hell (15 sec from PowerOn to Login)!


My laptop goes from power on to login with Linux Mint in even less. Your point being?


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 13, 2014)

I use Ubuntu Server at work for Clonezilla  and love.  Great way to recommission a old system and load it full of hard drives for image keeping.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 13, 2014)

Asus express gate on my old P55 board gets me into Firefox in 5 secs!
Who's got the ruler?

AntiX actually looks cool. Might give it a try tomorrow. Old system still has ~25GB unused just for it.


----------



## TomJane (Feb 21, 2014)

Currently using OpenSUSE because its free and quite easy to work with.. I find it amazing! 
Quite disappointed to see more votes for Unbuntu.. come on OpenSUSE users!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I believe currently, n00Buntu would have a much lower vote share if changing the vote would be possible. I, for one, would have changed my vote ages ago.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I believe currently, n00Buntu would have a much lower vote share if changing the vote would be possible. I, for one, would have changed my vote ages ago.


I still like Ubuntu. I don't like Unity, but I'm still perfectly content with i3 and Gnome. Ubuntu Gnome is a nice place to start for a desktop.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 21, 2014)

To me, Ubuntu was great and a pleasure to work on till 10.10. After that, no plans to go back for several reasons.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> To me, Ubuntu was great and a pleasure to work on till 10.10. After that, no plans to go back for several reasons.


Support you on that one. 
Wanted to add my five cents:
Major problems with majority of popular distributions are complete lack of customization during installation and poor choice of software. 
You may choose your desktop environment, which gives you some standard software and a truckload of crapware, but customizing it afterwords becomes such pain in the ass, that it might be easier to just make your own Linux distro.
I believe the most pleasant Linux experience I've had in the past 3 years was installing minibian-based LAMP server on RaspberryPI. My former desktop favorites like Ubuntu, Mandriva and OpenSUSE, on the other hand are just too disappointing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I believe currently, n00Buntu would have a much lower vote share if changing the vote would be possible. I, for one, would have changed my vote ages ago.



Well, maybe we are due for an update...


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 21, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> Support you on that one.
> Wanted to add my five cents:
> Major problems with majority of popular distributions are complete lack of customization during installation and poor choice of software.
> You may choose your desktop environment, which gives you some standard software and a truckload of crapware, but customizing it afterwords becomes such pain in the ass, that it might be easier to just make your own Linux distro.
> I believe the most pleasant Linux experience I've had in the past 3 years was installing minibian-based LAMP server on RaspberryPI. My former desktop favorites like Ubuntu, Mandriva and OpenSUSE, on the other hand are just too disappointing.



You can do a minimal install of Ubuntu that installs nothing except the base system. You need to use the alternative install disk or server install disc to do it. You can install next to nothing then choose what you want.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> You can do a minimal install of Ubuntu that installs nothing except the base system. You need to use the alternative install disk or server install disc to do it. You can install next to nothing then choose what you want.


But this just makes it so windows-like:
1) Install clean system
2) Install drivers
3) Install codecs
4) Install software

The reason I tried Linux back in 2000 was that I can download or buy(cheap) multi-CD repository, setup and configure everything I need at once and couple of hours later - use it like intended. Now I don't have such a luxury, unless I use Gentoo or minimal Debian


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 21, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> But this just makes it so windows-like:
> 1) Install clean system
> 2) Install drivers
> 3) Install codecs
> ...



Installing a minimal install of Ubuntu is no different than a minimal install of Debian. A lot of distros support installing nothing but the base system. I find nothing about installing a minimal system with only a CLI anything "Windows like".


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 21, 2014)

By "Windows-like" I meant non-efficiency in the whole installation process: "Why do everything after, if we can do it now?"
Plus, as you said, a minimal installation of Ubuntu essentially is no different than minimal installation of debian, so why bother with Ubuntu?


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 21, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> By "Windows-like" I meant non-efficiency in the whole installation process: "Why do everything after, if we can do it now?"
> Plus, as you said, a minimal installation of Ubuntu essentially is no different than minimal installation of debian, so why bother with Ubuntu?


Debian is more of a stable platform where Ubuntu is more cutting edge in the sense that there is a new version every 6 months and a new long term support version every two years. Knowing what the release schedule will be will enable institutions to plan to keep systems up to date, even servers. Ubuntu also uses a number of different repositories than Debian. I feel Ubuntu has more to offer out of the box in terms of software sources than Debian does.

Does it really make a difference which you use? Not really. You'll be doing practically the same their in either, but how updates are sent out and what the upgrade schedule are could play a factor. As far as Ubuntu is concerned their release schedule is consistent and reliable.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 21, 2014)

I just cleaned this thread of off topic replies. If someone else comes in here talking about how their Windows is better or boots faster I'll start giving out infractions, this is your warning. Kindly remember that this is a Linux thread.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> But this just makes it so windows-like:
> 1) Install clean system
> 2) Install drivers
> 3) Install codecs
> 4) Install software



If I am not mistaken, unless You've got some wireless hardware, You can basically skip the #2 most of the time, as the drivers are already in the kernel. Not counting video drivers, though, as those are often a flaky matter whether You'd use a "full" or a "minimalistic" install, anyways.
Also, assuming You know what You want && need, steps 3 && 4 can be done with a single invocation of apt-get install [list of what You need].

So, I'd say You are greatly exaggerating.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 22, 2014)

Guys, you are completely missing my point: I am not talking about the difference between windows and Linux or Debian and Ubuntu; I am talking about the difference between Linux then and Linux now. I guess just don't pay attention to the old senile guy.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 22, 2014)

Well I currently use Windows 7 (no plans to go to win8 any time soon)
Used Fedora 6 at school
Used Ubuntu and Mint at home
From the ones I used mint is my favorite.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 22, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> Guys, you are completely missing my point: I am not talking about the difference between windows and Linux or Debian and Ubuntu; I am talking about the difference between Linux then and Linux now. I guess just don't pay attention to the old senile guy.


I got your point from the beginning.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 22, 2014)

BTW, thanks to Aquinus' persuasive arguments I've decided to give Ubuntu another shot. Because Gnome sucks KUbuntu 14.04 was a distro of choice. 
So far everything is smooth and cool. Besides OpenSuse it was the only distribution that didn't cause any efi-related problems (with debian 7.40 and Mint I had to boot "by hand", re-install and reconfigure grub-efi to make everything work properly).
I guess this is my new favorite.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ubuntu for me


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> Guys, you are completely missing my point: I am not talking about the difference between windows and Linux or Debian and Ubuntu; I am talking about the difference between Linux then and Linux now. I guess just don't pay attention to the old senile guy.



I know. But You seemed to be missing _my_ point.
Which was: You are exaggerating on the effort required to set up such a system. And this fact that You are exaggerating still applies no matter whether we talk about difference between some system or not.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 23, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I know. But You seemed to be missing _my_ point.
> Which was: You are exaggerating on the effort required to set up such a system. And this fact that You are exaggerating still applies no matter whether we talk about difference between some system or not.



I installed Ubuntu ~6 months ago and had to fiddle with getting it to boot (was on a separate hard drive) and had to screw around to get my graphics card working (GTX650 Ti Boost).
That being said, in the past i have installed it without any issues.

I agree as a whole it has probably gotten better, but it is still a long way from being as simple as installing Windows.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 14, 2014)

Kali


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Mar 30, 2014)

Android 4.2.2 on my Xperia L.


----------



## redeye (Mar 30, 2014)

Linux 3.8.0-37-generic #53~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 21:37:54 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
or mythbuntu 12.04.3

but i will be upgrading to trusty tahr (14.04) when mythbuntu offers an iso... (alot easier to install mythtv from the iso... not impossible, but having mysql and such pre-set up, makes for less headaches.)

frontend MythTV Version : v0.27-196-g3ca3f6d
backend MythTV Version : v0.27-196-g3ca3f6d


----------



## redeye (Mar 30, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I installed Ubuntu ~6 months ago and had to fiddle with getting it to boot (was on a separate hard drive) and had to screw around to get my graphics card working (GTX650 Ti Boost).
> That being said, in the past i have installed it without any issues.
> 
> I agree as a whole it has probably gotten better, but it is still a long way from being as simple as installing Windows.



well to install nvidia drivers...
download NVIDIA linux drivers... (to default chromium location ~/Downloads)

ctrl-alt-f1... get to tty1
cd Downloads
sudo chmod 775 NVIDIA(press tab to complete file name)
sudo service lightdm stop
sudo ./NVIDIA(press tab to complete file name)
... will run and install NVIDIA driver... if NVIDIA needs blacklist the stock driver, repeat from the start...

this is alot easier that installing AMD drivers... (if you are using the proprietary AMD drivers)


for windows you must remember when installing the nvidia drivers to select clean install...(custom install)


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 30, 2014)

BSD all the way


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 30, 2014)

redeye said:


> this is alot easier that installing AMD drivers... (if you are using the proprietary AMD drivers)



I don't know about you, but my experience on Debian and Ubuntu is that you can install fglrx inside X if X will load up or from the command line. In the last year I feel that it has been a lot easier to choose weather or not you want to use the package maintained by the distro or if you want to you drivers directly from AMD. Even removing one package and switching to another hasn't been all that bad. Not to say that they're perfect, but I've had to do a lot less work to get multi-monitor working and getting the drivers installed right with an AMD card over a nVidia card. Where my only real complaint is that I can't have multiple monitors enabled and have crossfire enabled at the same time with fglrx, but granted when I'm in Linux I'm usually working or developing, so that's not of the utmost importance since I don't do much with GPUs in the kind of development work I do.

Either way, that same process you described for installing nVidia's drivers is practically the same with fglrx. Just saying. 



silentbogo said:


> BTW, thanks to Aquinus' persuasive arguments I've decided to give Ubuntu another shot. Because Gnome sucks KUbuntu 14.04 was a distro of choice.
> So far everything is smooth and cool. Besides OpenSuse it was the only distribution that didn't cause any efi-related problems (with debian 7.40 and Mint I had to boot "by hand", re-install and reconfigure grub-efi to make everything work properly).
> I guess this is my new favorite.



You know, you shouldn't judge a distro by the default window manager that it comes with. Personally I've been tolerant of Gnome, but usually when I'm in linux, minimalism is best so I'll have something like i3 as well. The joy of Linux is that you can choose what window manager you want to use, despite what distro you're using.

I do think that there are a lot of scales for judging a distro good or bad and it definitely depends on what you're going to be using it for and what your preferences are, but almost any distro can be made to be like another (albeit, not completely the same if you compare disparate distros like debian and gentoo).

Either way, I personally think that Ubuntu makes for a good desktop distro and Debian makes for a good server distro and between the two, they're practically the same thing, just with different things out of the box and different goals in mind.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 19, 2014)

Ubuntu 14.04 + Gnome.  It's my new favorite...

Our house is Windows free.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 5, 2014)

I did make some efforts dual booting Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 13.10/14.04 LTS, but since I didn't "reformat" my HDD from GPT back to MBR correctly, I can't get Ubuntu installer to recognize my HDD. A bit sad


----------



## Aquinus (May 5, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> I did make some efforts dual booting Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 13.10/14.04 LTS, but since I didn't "reformat" my HDD from GPT back to MBR correctly, I can't get Ubuntu installer to recognize my HDD. A bit sad



I was fighting with this for a little while and just decided to use Debian and fallback Gnome with VMWare Workstation's Unity and it gives me what I need from linux (a decent terminal). I just recently went with the GPT/UEFI boot option when I re-installed Windows. This way the VM can sit on my RAID and I can have some of my SSD's space back.  Switch back and forth for me was getting annoying and all I really wanted was a decent terminal. I do most of what I do on servers, not locally.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 5, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I was fighting with this for a little while and just decided to use Debian and fallback Gnome with VMWare Workstation's Unity and it gives me what I need from linux (a decent terminal). I just recently went with the GPT/UEFI boot option when I re-installed Windows. This way the VM can sit on my RAID and I can have some of my SSD's space back.



Bloody well done right there, my friend. 
Still if I can get an SSD or a new HDD for my laptop, I'll definitely do a dual boot for sure


----------



## blobster21 (May 5, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> I did make some efforts dual booting Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 13.10/14.04 LTS, but since I didn't "reformat" my HDD from GPT back to MBR correctly, I can't get Ubuntu installer to recognize my HDD. A bit sad



It's possible to reverse from gpt to mbr without reinstalling Windows 8.1 :



> I finally managed to convert GPT to MBR. It was very simple.
> 1. I disabled EFI boot in BIOS.
> 2. Converted GPT to MBR with Paragon HD Manager Prof. IMHO this step can be done with BIBM or maybe Diskpart command or from within Windows Disk Management if somehow to boot with disabled EFI.
> 
> That's all.



and further down the same thread :



> The only new trick was first to disable EFI boot in the BIOS. Then just GPT to MBR conversion. And voila! The windows booted without any other operations.
> 
> Only these two steps. Windows in disk C and all data in disk D stay intact.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 5, 2014)

Wished I knew that just a bit sooner. Oh god ...


----------



## R-T-B (May 13, 2014)

Gentoo.

If your mind can conquer it, it's much like building your own distro.  There is no real limit to what you can do.


----------



## bpgt64 (May 17, 2014)

ubuntu 14.05


----------



## hellrazor (May 21, 2014)

Debian Wheezy Jessie with MATE.


----------



## Naito (May 22, 2014)

Linux Mint Debian Edition w/ Cinnamon


EDIT: Just realised I had already commented on this thread. Need more caffeine....


----------

